# good book / ebook/link for shell scripting ?



## esumitkumar (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi guys 

I want to learn unix shell scripting from scratch. Can somebody suggest a good book / ebook / link for shell scripting ?


----------



## slugger (Aug 22, 2007)

google code


```
"unix shell scripting"|"unix shell programming"
```

or


```
"unix shell scripting"|"unix shell programming" +tutorial
```

more refined parameter 


```
"unix shell scripting"|"unix shell programming" +tutorial +download
```

even more focussed result 

```
"unix shell scripting"|"unix shell programming" +tutorial +download +resources|+references
```


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 22, 2007)

try my compilation of some ebooks. the link is in signature., the MUST READ one


----------



## Yamaraj (Aug 22, 2007)

UNIX Shell Programming, by Kochan and Wood.


----------



## New (Aug 23, 2007)

I do want some good Unix books.Please suggest good books.
@Intel
Hey in which college are you studying man?
Please open one thread on Programming so that we can ask doubt abt any program


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Oct 26, 2007)

this is online tutorial for korn/bash shell scripting ......

*steve-parker.org/sh/intro.shtml

following site has many links ...some them do not work anymore u can try them  

*steve-parker.org/sh/intro.shtml


if u want a book there is one book from indian author sumitabha das i dont remember name but i read it and it damn good book ...but u need to practice those examples given in book ....if u dont hv linux on ur machine d/w SFU from microsofts site and install


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 26, 2007)

are u referring to Sumitabha das 's UNIX concepts and applications ? or is there any specialized book on shell scripting by SUMITABHA ?


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 26, 2007)

The Linux Documentation Project Guides


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Oct 26, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> are u referring to Sumitabha das 's UNIX concepts and applications ? or is there any specialized book on shell scripting by SUMITABHA ?


yes that book only latest edition has 2 chapters on shell scripting.
also it explains about sed , awk and perl ..u can not do every thing with unix built in command some times u need to use sed , awk and perl


----------

